# Stump pieces about 4 feet from ground



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 20, 2016)

It was about 4 feet from root 1 foot from a burl in southern maryland

Any idea what kind of wood this might be?
hard overall but strong grain. splinters some. kind of like a wendge


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2016)

@RedwoodWorkshop - not really sure on the wood type. Do you have any larger unfinished pieces we can look at?

Also, please take the time to read the rules and post an introduction in the proper section before any other posting if you can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 20, 2016)

OK I will do that right now


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 20, 2016)

I make the correct changes to the best of my ability. I hope it helps. also the stump tree fell proximatly 5 years ago so the cent was allmost complete sawdust and powder but the outside was rock hard and had a big bur on it. so figured I would get something goos.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2016)

@RedwoodWorkshop thank you for updating your profile, but if you look there is a forum labeled introductions. please take a few minutes and create a thread in there telling us a bit about yourself and your woodworking. thank you for your understanding.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 20, 2016)

Oooo I most gladly will

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm intrigued. any chance you can sand the end better and get a closer pic of this:


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 21, 2016)

I will when I get home from work tonight!


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 21, 2016)

I will have a larger one soon


----------



## phinds (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks like some kind of old growth oak from the end grain but that's not what the face grain color looks like at all. I'm stumped. @Mr. Peet any ideas?


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 21, 2016)

The stump was big maybe 4 foot diameter and it was in the middle of the woods bottom of a valley. surrounded by tall pine. I'm guessing it didn't get much sunlight. right next to a creek <10feet. it was about 40 feet to the first crotch and split up really quickly. totally hight about 50 without any small (<6in) branches or leaves obviously.


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 21, 2016)

This cut was from the red spot. the burl is just there for reference since it was only abouy 12 inches away


----------



## DKMD (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks like oak to me too.

Edit: the drawing makes me think it's actually a headless snowman with some kind of abdominal wound

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't know the terms for the cuts


----------



## phinds (Nov 21, 2016)

Yeah, it continues to look like an oak for sure even though the color is a bit more dark and more red than I would expect for oak.


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 21, 2016)

This is my headless snowman with an abdominal wound!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 21, 2016)

Does this also look like oak? It was a burl I cut from nearby

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 21, 2016)

Color is spot on for 'English oak', location, not so much. Morgan, take the piece pictured from 5:18 PM today and cut all 4 sides, so that the growth rings are parallel to 2 sides. Then sand all 4 sides and post those pictures. From those we can likely tell you for sure if it is the red oak or white oak family.

Yes, the burl wood looks right for oak, thinking the 'Red oak family' based on sapwood color and bark shown.
@RedwoodWorkshop


----------



## phinds (Nov 21, 2016)

I have seen some white oak with exactly that swirly grain pattern


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 21, 2016)

Like this little guy? My dog literally dropped this on my deck (before I de-barked it) with no chew marks, I had no idea where from and 6 percent moisture! Good dog got a burger that night!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve Walker (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm going with red oak. I've cut some in the woods behind my house, that is fairly wet year round. A heavy peaty type soil, and all the trees I've taken from the wet areas seem to rot in the center, and the remaining solid wood is usually darker than it typically would be. It's possible that it is the uptake of stained water?


----------



## phinds (Nov 22, 2016)

Steve Walker said:


> I'm going with red oak. I've cut some in the woods behind my house, that is fairly wet year round. A heavy peaty type soil, and all the trees I've taken from the wet areas seem to rot in the center, and the remaining solid wood is usually darker than it typically would be. It's possible that it is the uptake of stained water?


The term "mineral stain" does not, as I originally thought it did, mean that the wood is necessarily stained by mineral brought up into the sap from groundwater, BUT ... it does mean that SOME of the time so yeah it's a possibility although just right off hand I don't recall seeing it in oak..


----------



## pinky (Nov 22, 2016)

Don't mean to hijack this thread but thought of Kevin as soon as I saw this pic. There would have been some reference to those toes!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Steve Walker (Nov 22, 2016)

Paul, I'm way far away from being anywhere close to knowing anything for sure (how's that for a disclaimer?), but I have noticed a difference in the wood that I have cut from "boggy areas vs dry areas. I am absolutely in no way saying for sure that it is oak, but just that it looks like some of the dead standing red oak that I've cut here. Another thought, instead of uptake of water, what about the punky center holding water and creating a water base stain that then leaches in to the wood?????


----------



## phinds (Nov 22, 2016)

Steve Walker said:


> Paul, I'm way far away from being anywhere close to knowing anything for sure (how's that for a disclaimer?), but I have noticed a difference in the wood that I have cut from "boggy areas vs dry areas. I am absolutely in no way saying for sure that it is oak, but just that it looks like some of the dead standing red oak that I've cut here. Another thought, instead of uptake of water, what about the punky center holding water and creating a water base stain that then leaches in to the wood?????


That I'm not sure about. It's one of those "tree" things and I don't really know squat about trees. Mark (@Mr. Peet) would have a better idea.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 22, 2016)

phinds said:


> Yeah, it continues to look like an oak for sure even though the color is a bit more dark and more red than I would expect for oak.



I've got a slab of what is either Burr Oak or White Oak (We have both around here) cut about 50 years ago sitting in my shop for a customer, Color is almost spot on to what he's showing, even after some cleanup with a plane, As far as the burl, That looks exactly like the grain in my mallet I use for whacking things together here at the shop and I know for sure that was white oak.


----------



## phinds (Nov 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've got a slab of what is either Burr Oak or White Oak (We have both around here) cut about 50 years ago sitting in my shop for a customer, Color is almost spot on to what he's showing, even after some cleanup with a plane, As far as the burl, That looks exactly like the grain in my mallet I use for whacking things together here at the shop and I know for sure that was white oak.


Just FYI, burr oak IS a white oak so I assume you have some other particular one of the hundreds of Quercus spp. species that are also white oak in mind when you make that distinction.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 22, 2016)

phinds said:


> Just FYI, burr oak IS a white oak so I assume you have some other particular one of the hundreds of Quercus spp. species that are also white oak in mind when you make that distinction.



I need to learn more about the specific trees and species but around here at the mills you have the pile of White Oak that is what I've come to accept at typical in color and look and then there is the pile labeled Burr Oak, around here at least it's typically a darker wood more brown that the usual, similar grain structure but they segregate it out. Myself I don't know enough to tell them apart in tree form but I don't hardly ever mill Oak myself.


----------



## phinds (Nov 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I need to learn more about the specific trees and species but around here at the mills you have the pile of White Oak that is what I've come to accept at typical in color and look and then there is the pile labeled Burr Oak, around here at least it's typically a darker wood more brown that the usual, similar grain structure but they segregate it out. Myself I don't know enough to tell them apart in tree form but I don't hardly ever mill Oak myself.


Burr oak is generally broken out because it has even stronger rays than most other white oaks and yeah it does sometimes have, as you said, a noticeably different color than some other white oaks. May depend on the part of the country. I'm not familiar w/ growth range.


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 22, 2016)

My first bowl to completion! just some finish and I'm stoked with how it came out....

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (Nov 22, 2016)

That's a beauty, Morgan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2016)

That's an awesome bowl! Have a pic from above it? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 23, 2016)

Here is top and bottom. I have failed at several bowls previously but this is believe was a success.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 23, 2016)

here is top

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 23, 2016)

So I am doing my first craft fair on Dec 3rd and have no idea how to price this or several other pieces I have. is there a place on this forum to ask yalls opinions?


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2016)

I still haven't made/sold a bowl yet, but I believe most guys go $10 an inch on the diameter size. @Schroedc would be a much better person to answer that though. Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2016)

Tony said:


> I still haven't made/sold a bowl yet, but I believe most guys go $10 an inch on the diameter size. @Schroedc would be a much better person to answer that though. Tony



10 an inch is a commonly accepted guideline plus add on's for exotic material like burl or highly figured stuff (I've done some 6 inch bowls where the blank alone is 50 or 60 dollars) and also depending on the level of finish, basic sand and oil versus 4 or 5 coats of poly wet sanded and polished makes a difference, I also do some fairly plain 4-5 inchers that are quick and easy that go in the 25-35 range, To some extent you have to look at what you have into them for time and materials and decide what you need to get out of them to be happy. I turn for a living so I have to try and make a profit for my time where a hobby turner might just want to recover materials and have a bit of money to spend on more wood and equipment.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you very much for your response. it makes perfect sense. I really want to get where I can turn for a living. I feel I have a natural talent at it. that was my first bowl of felt was worth finishing besides a twisted juniper bowl. I just never finished the bottom didn't know how to. I also don't have a price reference for the burl because I harvested it myself off future firewood.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 27, 2016)

Morgan,

Could you follow up on my request from last Monday night about cutting that piece square to the growth rings and sanding all 4 sides, then posting the pictures? This would likely bring closure to at least the question of if the wood is 'red or white oak'. Thanks.

@RedwoodWorkshop


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 27, 2016)

I will do that as soon as I can. I honestly forgot all together.


----------



## deltatango (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice bowl. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 30, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Morgan,
> 
> Could you follow up on my request from last Monday night about cutting that piece square to the growth rings and sanding all 4 sides, then posting the pictures? This would likely bring closure to at least the question of if the wood is 'red or white oak'. Thanks.
> 
> @RedwoodWorkshop



Mr. Peet,
I'm not trying to ignore your request, I have been extremely busy. I don't have a table saw or any quality saws for that matter so squaring takes a whole lot of sanding and time... I will get around to it but it will take some time.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 30, 2016)

No big Morgan,

I did assume you were tooled. A mechanic's hack saw works well if you lack the reciprocating tools. Do you have a belt sander? An aggressive belt can do a lot, followed by the fines. When time allows, tag me. Have a good night.

@RedwoodWorkshop


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Dec 2, 2016)

I do have a belt sander but it's clogged with junk.. I'm not sure how to clean it


----------



## phinds (Dec 2, 2016)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> I do have a belt sander but it's clogged with junk.. I'm not sure how to clean it


There are gummy bars made for exactly that purpose. You can find them at lots of places on the internet.

You might also think about buying a new belt


----------

